
With Prospect of Muslim Registry, Programmers Consider a Code of Ethics - quincyla
https://thewalrus.ca/with-prospect-of-muslim-registry-programmers-consider-a-code-of-ethics/
======
quincyla
I also wrote about the Uber, Zenefits, and Volkswagen scandals, and how
companies seem to be getting bolder about pushing developers to circumvent
regulators: [https://medium.freecodecamp.com/dark-genius-how-
programmers-...](https://medium.freecodecamp.com/dark-genius-how-programmers-
at-uber-volkswagen-and-zenefits-helped-their-employers-break-the-
law-b7a7939c6591#.6oh41p5vf)

